# Spielen wir eine Runde: “ Dings vom Dach“ ?



## Hesse (1 April 2022)

Was ist es ?


----------



## MFreiberger (1 April 2022)

Die "Dose" lässt auf einen Drucksensor schließen.


----------



## Hesse (1 April 2022)

Nein, nix Druck


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 April 2022)

Ist das ein Summer von einem uralten Telefon / Telefonanlage?


----------



## MFreiberger (1 April 2022)

Silikonkabel... Steckerform...

Ein Heizgerät?


----------



## MFreiberger (1 April 2022)

Sitzheizung vom Trabbi?


----------



## Hesse (1 April 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ist das ein Summer von einem uralten Telefon / Telefonanlage?


uralt ja 
summer nein
telefon nein


----------



## Hesse (1 April 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Silikonkabel... Steckerform...
> 
> Ein Heizgerät?


Nein . heizt nicht .....


----------



## MFreiberger (1 April 2022)

Ok. Fangen wir mal langsam an.
Sensor oder Aktor?
Aufgrund der Größe der Steckerkontakte würde ich mal auf Aktor schließen.


----------



## JesperMP (1 April 2022)

Fuss-betätigter Schalter ?


----------



## Hesse (1 April 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Sensor oder Aktor?


Relgel Dings vom Dach "Antwort Ja oder Nein" 

Aktor? ---> Antwort Nein 



JesperMP schrieb:


> Fuss-betätigter Schalter ?


Nein


----------



## Krumnix (1 April 2022)

Sind wir im Modell-Bau?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 April 2022)

@Hesse, wie währe wenn du erst einmal einen Gewinn ausloben würdest.


----------



## JesperMP (1 April 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Aktor? ---> Antwort Nein


Das schliesst viele sexuelle Möglichkeiten aus.

End-Schalter ?


----------



## JesperMP (1 April 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> telefon nein


Schliesst das auch dass es ein Mikrofon sein kann ?
Sieht ähnlich aus wie ein Kohlenstaubgefüllte Mikrofon, wie in alten Telefongeräte.


----------



## Hesse (1 April 2022)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Sind wir im Modell-Bau?


Nein


JesperMP schrieb:


> Schliesst das auch dass es ein Mikrofon sein kann ?
> Sieht ähnlich aus wie ein Kohlenstaubgefüllte Mikrofon, wie in alten Telefongeräte.


Kein Mikrofon


rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @Hesse, wie währe wenn du erst einmal einen Gewinn ausloben würdest.


just for fun... ein virtuelles Bier ?


----------



## JesperMP (1 April 2022)

Konnte auch ein Thermostat sein.
Den Ding ist dicht un mit Gas befüllt, die Termperaturunterschied erzeugt eine Volumenänderung vom Gas, welches die Membran bewegt und ein Schalter aktiviert.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 April 2022)

Du hast ja schon gesagt "Telefon nein". Mich hat der Stecker so an die alten Staatstelefone erinnert.



Ist das ein "Mithörer" die die alten Staatstelefone?


----------



## MFreiberger (1 April 2022)

Aufgrund der Silikonleitung bin ich ja immer noch bei Temperatur.

Vielleicht ein Temperaturschalter?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 April 2022)

Oder ein Rüttler / Vibrationseinheit z.B. von einem Silo?


----------



## Hesse (1 April 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Silikonleitung bin ich ja immer noch bei Temperatur.
> 
> Vielleicht ein Temperaturschalter?




Ja aber wofür ?

Baujahr ca. 1964/65


----------



## MFreiberger (1 April 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Oder ein Rüttler / Vibrationseinheit z.B. von einem Silo?


Kann nicht sein, da:


Hesse schrieb:


> Aktor? ---> Antwort Nein


----------



## MFreiberger (1 April 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Ja aber wofür ?
> 
> Baujahr ca. 1964/65


Ich tippe auf eine kochende Flüssigkeit.
Lebensmittelindustrie?


----------



## Hesse (1 April 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf eine kochende Flüssigkeit.


ja .....


MFreiberger schrieb:


> Lebensmittelindustrie?


Lebensmittel --- > Ja
industrie ---- > Nein


----------



## MFreiberger (1 April 2022)

Privatbrauerei?


----------



## Hesse (1 April 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Privatbrauerei?


Privat -- > Ja 
brauerei --->Nein


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 April 2022)

Babyfläschenheizer? 
RavioliDosenheizer?


----------



## MFreiberger (1 April 2022)

Käserei?
Milch pasteurisieren?


----------



## Hesse (1 April 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Babyfläschenheizer?
> RavioliDosenheizer?


1. nein
2. Das könnte gehen


MFreiberger schrieb:


> Käserei?
> Milch pasteurisieren?


beides nein 

Hört auf den Namen :
EGOMAT
(Ich hoffe ich habe gut genug gegoogelt dass nix sinnvolles kommt
und es nur ein Tipp für „Kombinier“ ist )


----------



## MFreiberger (1 April 2022)

Ein Gerät zum Einkochen?


----------



## TheLevel (1 April 2022)

Ein Kaffeetassenwärmer?


----------



## Hesse (1 April 2022)

TheLevel schrieb:


> Ein Kaffeetassenwärmer?


Nein


MFreiberger schrieb:


> Ein Gerät zum Einkochen?


Könnte auch gehn 


Es ist ein "Zusatz" ein „Komfort“ für ein normalerweise immer vorhandenes Gerät/Maschine ….


----------



## MFreiberger (1 April 2022)

Temperaturschalter für die Abschaltautomatik einer Kaffeemaschine


----------



## Heinileini (1 April 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Oder ein Rüttler / Vibrationseinheit z.B. von einem Silo?


Ein Rüttler wäre doch ein Aktor und Aktor wurde bereits ausgeschlossen!?

Edit: Sorry, das wurde bereits gesagt und mein Bildschirm hat's mir verschwiegen.


----------



## matzecb (1 April 2022)

Campingkochplatte


----------



## Hesse (1 April 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Temperaturschalter für die Abschaltautomatik einer Kaffeemaschine


Temperaturschalter für die Abschaltautomatik  --> Jaaa
einer Kaffeemaschine  ---> Nein


matzecb schrieb:


> Campingkochplatte


Nein


----------



## matzecb (1 April 2022)

Abschaltautomatik für den Backofen?


----------



## matzecb (1 April 2022)

506     Blitzkocher, messingverchromt, innen verzinnt, mit
        Überhitzungsschutz, zur automatischen Abschaltung,
        2,0 L, 140 mm Ø, 2000 Watt

        Kochblitz EGOmat
        4,0 L, zur Wandmontage, Überhitzungsschutz, Kontrolllampe
        und eingebauter Überlauf

sprich: Schalter für Durchlauferhitzer bzw. "kochend Wasser-Spender".....oder so..


----------



## Hesse (1 April 2022)

matzecb schrieb:


> Abschaltautomatik für den Backofen?


Backofen --> Nein


matzecb schrieb:


> Kochblitz EGOmat
> 4,0 L, zur Wandmontage, Überhitzungsschutz, Kontrolllampe
> und eingebauter Überlauf


Da musste ich jetzt auch googeln wo du das gefunden hast.
Ich kann nicht ausschlissen das es auch an dem Gerät zum Einsatz kommt, aber mangels
Bild, kann ich es nicht prüfen.

EGO --- > Ja
(EGO ist ein Hersteller und liefert Teile für Namhafte „Gerätebauer“)

.....oder so..  --- Ja.


----------



## MFreiberger (1 April 2022)

spannend!

@Hesse : vielen Dank für das Rätsel!


----------



## Hesse (1 April 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> spannend!


Bis zum gestiegen Tag wusste ich auch nicht was dies ist,
und das es „sowas“ gibt bzw. gab.

Ich bin drauf gestoßen als ich das „Gerät“ reparieren
sollte/musste/durfte.

Im „gesamt Zusammenhang“ wurde mir dann die Funktion schlüssig.

Eine Erklärung bekam ich dann noch von der 94 Jährigen Besitzerin und Nutzerin.


----------



## sunny22 (2 April 2022)

Es gehört zu einem Elektroherd. Es detektiert wenn was überkocht und schaltet den Herd ab?


----------



## Hesse (2 April 2022)

sunny22 schrieb:


> Es gehört zu einem Elektroherd. Es detektiert wenn was überkocht und schaltet den Herd ab?


Es gehört zu einem Elektroherd. ----> Ja. genau zum Kochfeld
Es detektiert wenn was überkocht --> Nein, es soll das überkochen schon verhindern
und schaltet den Herd ab? --- > Ja ,genau

*sunny22 ist der Rätzelknacker ! Glückwunsch ! 


Lösungsbilder :*


----------



## sunny22 (2 April 2022)

> *sunny22 ist der Rätzelknacker ! Glückwunsch ! *



Konntest Du das Funktionsprinzip ergründen? Ich war davon ausgegangen dass es auf überkochende Flüssigkeit reagiert. Aber wenn Du sagst es verhindert das Überkochen schon vorher, wie tut es das?


----------



## Oberchefe (2 April 2022)

Das war dann der Vorgänger der Automatik-Kochplatte? Das war die mit dem Loch in der Mitte für den Thermostat. Die gibt es eigentlich schon ewig nicht mehr, wenn klassische Herdplatte, dann 7-Takt Regler bzw. Energieregler (oft von der Firma E.G.O.)


----------



## Hesse (2 April 2022)

sunny22 schrieb:


> Konntest Du das Funktionsprinzip ergründen?


Ja, denke schon …
Das Dings ist ein normales Thermostat mit Öffnerkontakt.
Dieser ist über die Steckverbindung in Reihe zu dem Eingang vom
7-Takt Schalter. Er schaltet beim Erreichen der Temperatur ab, nach dem Abkühlen wieder ein.
Das „Dings“ wir dazu rechts aus seinem „Lagerplatz“ entnommen und oben auf den Topf
bzw. Topfdeckel gesetzt und erfasst somit die Temperatur oben am Topfdeckel.



Oberchefe schrieb:


> Das war dann der Vorgänger der Automatik-Kochplatte? Das war die mit dem Loch in der Mitte für den Thermostat.


Ja genau 



Oberchefe schrieb:


> (oft von der Firma E.G.O.)


EGO hat auch das "Dings" schon gebaut ....


Heute nennt das ein Hersteller mit „M“ beginnend TempControl.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 April 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Das „Dings“ wir dazu rechts aus seinem „Lagerplatz“ entnommen und oben auf den Topf
> bzw. Topfdeckel gesetzt und erfasst somit die Temperatur oben am Topfdeckel.


Dazu benötigt es aber einen passenden Topf wo man das auch passend anbringen kann, oder wie war das gedacht?

Ich weiß noch, dass damals bei der ersten Mikrowelle die wir hatten, war im Garraum eine 6,3 mm Klinkenbuchse, wo sich ein mitgelieferter Temperatursensor einstecken ließ, und sich dann an einem Wählrad die Temperatur vorwählen ließ. Wenn man sich damit Milch heiß machen wollte, ist sie trotzdem übergekocht.


----------

